# Spider Duo



## Munzy (Oct 30, 2014)

I have been trying to re-install my OS over a Spider DUO, but to my misfortune it won't accept my debian net boot ISO. I have tried SAMBA as well, and direct CD, but nothing works. It always says "Disconnected by device". Does anyone have any suggestions????

Mun


----------



## qps (Oct 30, 2014)

Try rebooting the Spider.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 30, 2014)

qps said:


> Try rebooting the Spider.



Can I do that remotely?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 30, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Can I do that remotely?


Yep, should be a menu for it.

Usually 'disconnected by device' happens if there's 2 instances of the UI open.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Oct 30, 2014)

Maintenance menu > Unit Reset > Reboot Device > Confirm Reboot

Reconnect in about 2 minutes


----------



## Munzy (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!

I looked all over and found nothing about a fix (((


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 30, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!
> 
> I looked all over and found nothing about a fix (((


So...

Did that fix it?


----------



## Munzy (Oct 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So...
> 
> Did that fix it?


I thought the massive amount of thank yous would be self explanatory... but yes it fixed it.


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn spiders but they are "good" most of the time.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 31, 2014)

277 "Thank You," and 1 "Thank You!"

Correct me if I'm wrong opcorn:


----------



## splitice (Oct 31, 2014)

I find they are horrible when you are located 350-400ms from the server, KVM has never worked on the spiders for EU servers in my case. Double typing etc.

There might be some firmware or configuration thats not set, but yeah... Im not a fan.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 31, 2014)

splitice said:


> I find they are horrible when you are located 350-400ms from the server, KVM has never worked on the spiders for EU servers in my case. Double typing etc.
> 
> 
> There might be some firmware or configuration thats not set, but yeah... Im not a fan.


This is why I have this amazing system of...

Using a remote desktop session to load up the KVM.  

X2Go is REALLY helpful for this.


----------



## splitice (Oct 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Using a remote desktop session to load up the KVM.


Seems obvious when you put it like that.... and a good use for some Vultr credit.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 31, 2014)

splitice said:


> Seems obvious when you put it like that.... and a good use for some Vultr credit.


 I have a nice auto install script floating around too!


----------



## splitice (Oct 31, 2014)

For java & a real browser? or what?

Probably the best auto-install script would be to disable the IE enhanced security mode....


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Oct 31, 2014)

@splitice,

When i have had issues with them doing that, need to change your PS/2 and/or USB settings depending on the model.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 31, 2014)

splitice said:


> For java & a real browser? or what?
> 
> 
> Probably the best auto-install script would be to disable the IE enhanced security mode....



For X2GO


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Oct 31, 2014)

Man, those damn Spiders are just a total PITA. We have them at each of our locations, and half of the time they crap out -- but we've never found a better replacement. Does anyone know of one?

Also, @Munzy -- if it ever just glitches out and you cannot access the HTTP interface, you can actually SSH in to those devices (use your admin user/pass) and then issue the command "admin reboot" which reboots them as well.


----------



## qps (Nov 1, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> Man, those damn Spiders are just a total PITA. We have them at each of our locations, and half of the time they crap out -- but we've never found a better replacement. Does anyone know of one?


The SpiderDuo is a bit better than the Spider.  Not really another replacement out there that is as inexpensive and supports virtual media.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 1, 2014)

Reboots fix every issue in this world


----------



## expertvm (Nov 6, 2014)

We had a Spider died on us after 3 years of operation. Warranty ended so now it belong to the bin =(


----------



## NeyerWeb (Nov 6, 2014)

I've had this issue before with RapidSwitch, I have to ask them to calibrate it which usually fixes the problem. No idea what they actually do though.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 7, 2014)

I gotta say.

These things have the slowest virtual CDROM's when you aren't on the local LAN with them.

I'm installing OS' in LU and it's just taking it's time.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Nov 7, 2014)

Buy a VPS nearby, setup samba, upload ISOs ;-)


----------

